# Baby P with strange behaviors.



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 4 baby RBPs that are 1-1.5". The smallest one floats on his side at the top of the water level, most of the time. He looks dead, but when you go to move him he starts swimming around. He also starts swimming around at feeding time.

I first thought it may be a survival technique, but today he is swimming out of control when he does. He will do nose dives into the sand and swim upside down briefly, like he is fighting to maintain normal balance. Also it seems like he floats to the top when he is not fighting against it. I cant see any damage done or any visual signs of sickness. The other 3 are perfectly fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

swim bladder infection.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
I have heard of that long ago, but never heard it mentioned with Ps. Any suggested meds that wont bother the other Ps??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I never heard of it occurring in such a small fish, Im sorry Ive never seen anything good out of these situations. Fish usually die within a week of occurrence. I wish I could help, but these situations really suck.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd say to give hime the best chance would be to seperate him from the group and try to keep him fed. He may snap out of it, but it's not likely. I agree with the Doc, these situations usually don't work out.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. 
I have had fish since I was 5 years old (1980) and have never had this happen.
The little P keeps getting stuck on the filter intake, but as soon as I net him, thinking he may be dead, he starts swimming around. 
I'll have to try to get my ex to get her cichlid out of my 20g, and put the P in there. 
I am suprised the other 3 haven't taken him out. I already lost one to aggression.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Keep us updated


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

When I got home from work earlier, the little guy was stuck again on one of the filter intakes. I pushed him off and he was swimming pretty hard, still disoriented. I just checked and it looks like he is loosing steam. He seems to be breathing heavier and is not trying to swim.

The ex wont get her cichlid, I thought of putting it in with the rhom, but couldn't do that. Fortunately the other baby Ps are leaving the sick one alone. But I have a bad feeling he little guy will be gone by the time I get home from the bar tonight.









Is swim bladder infection something that just happens or is there a conditional cause?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

It is my understanding that it is caused by an internal parasite, but again, I'm no expert so...I'm sure the Doc will chime in again soon. GL


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I called it, got home about 2am and checked on him, he was on the intake tube, dead. 
Sucks, I got 5 with intentions of keeping 3. I figured I would lose one or two during the juvi stage and I am already down to 3.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

eep plugging away. It's always tough with baby reds.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My manny suffered a similar fate though was flat on the gravel compared to floating or on the intake. Sorry to hear man. Its a tough thing to diagnose because its internal and really for the normal typical hobbyist such as us there really is no way of knowing for sure. It can be that the swim bladder got injured running into the glass or a bacterial/viral infection took place, or even another organ like a kidney has complications and winds up pressing against the swim bladder. This is why these things usually dont end up good. Plus meds are toxic enough to put the fish over the edge once they get to this point especially if you wind up treating for the wrong thing.


----------

